# My New Tank 65Gal



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

So I've had my tank now for 4 months and I'm still somewhat new. Figured I would post some pics of what I have so far. Any suggestions are welcome!!

All the images are about a month old now, and most of the algae is gone now. I had to deal with Ich already and also found 1 majano (dead now)

I have a Red Sea Max 250 ( i like the all in one look, and i can customize it too)

*Here is putting it together *


*Filling her up for the first time*


*Before tank (small 15 Gal, and new tank with sand added)*


*Added some live rock*


*Upgraded to a custom media rack ( allows me to hold more media then what the stock system had)*


*Current base setup, Soon to be a sump*


*Tunze ATO 3155 Added*


*Some hammer Coral I added*


Below is a list of what I have to just give everyone an update.

Filled tank on 04-05-2013
60 pounds live rock
40 pounds Reef Sand
Steve's LEDs
inTank Media Filter Rack
AquaEuro 1/4 HP Chiller
Tunze 3155 ATO
BRS 5 Stage PLUS RO/DI System
Jebo WP-25

*INVERTS*
10 Blue Leg Hermits
20 Astrea Snails
1 Star Turbo Snails
2 Emerald Crabs
1 Blue Tuxedo Urchin
2 Serpent Stars
1 Peppermint Shrimp

*FISH*
1 Lawnmower Blenny
2 Oscalloris Clowns (Black/Orange)
1 Six line wrasse
1 Royal Gramma
2 Firefish Gobys

*CORAL*
1 frogspawn
1 green zoanthid
1 Hammerhead
1 Fuzzy Mushroom
1 Ricordea Rushroom
and a Zoa Garden (From FragCave)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

Very nice man have always loved the look of a 65 gal 
Tank.looks great.
Cheers


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Tom, its a work in progress to make it look like many of your tanks!. Im sure with everyone here teaching me and just taking my time it will one day get to that point though!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

looks great man! setup is nice and clean.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking good, with the way you placed the rock you have room for tons of corals and Im sure is going to look just great....
Where is the zoa tree


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

explor3r said:


> Looking good, with the way you placed the rock you have room for tons of corals and Im sure is going to look just great....
> Where is the zoa tree


Thanks!!
zoa Tree is sitting bottom right! I tried to grab images but had a hard time, I get my LED's soon and Ill be taking more images


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

very nice clean set up lipman!!!


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Update!!! 
I'm looking at a 250 RSM as well. Live the all in one. I see you added a chiller. I guess it's ended with this system eh?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am not sure about right side, but on the left I will leave a space for glass cleaning. The rock is to close to the glass

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

Ya I have had to move the rock. I also added LEDs since. The chiller is a must though with the tank unless you upgrade the pumps. I'm Alost sure the pumps are why it runs so hot. I do love the tank though!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

LipmanJ said:


> Ya I have had to move the rock. I also added LEDs since. The chiller is a must though with the tank unless you upgrade the pumps. I'm Alost sure the pumps are why it runs so hot. I do love the tank though!


I think the heat is result of the closet top. I had biocube longtime ago and heat was always a problem

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

How do you like the wp25? I have one due for delivery anytime this week


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

I have had no issues with it. Does an amazing job in my tank that's 4sure and the price was great. The light sensor is fragile but once its set you should have no reason to touch it again.


----------

